# I'm through with linked lists



## cmhardw (May 23, 2006)

Hey everyone,

Ok I've decided as far as memory techniques go I'm through with linked lists. After using them and journeys in conjunction I've come to like journey methods more and more and linked lists less and less.

Linked lists are powerful for random words I think, but for memorizing permutations I think a journey or roman room method would be much better.

Just wanted to post in case anyone else is considering learning to memorize a larger cube. I would recommend learning journeys or something similar rather than linked lists for the pieces.

Chris


----------

